

The Bilderberg Group's Social Influence Graph - kds
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-chart-shows-the-bilderberg-groups-connection-to-everything-in-the-world-2012-6

======
kds
The graph is built according to Facebook data, as the article claims. Certain
edges and vertices should be easy to check then.

